# Finally got an arbor press



## CMS (Oct 19, 2011)

Enco, for the past three weeks, had been sending me e-mails offering free shipping for orders over $99. Well I took them up on it and got a #2 Palmgren arbor press. It's a rather nice unit and came with three punches, a ball nose, square and a point. Well worth the $140 and saved $30 in shipping costs, ordered it this past Friday and got it today. Should come in handy the next time I have to run a broach through something or bressing in a bearing.


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 19, 2011)

$140 delivered, what a deal! Couldn't buy the iron for that price.

Got some pics of the punches?

I too, have wanted one forever. Then last week, as a program at work was winding down, there, on a pile of stuff, was the same size arbor press with a sticky note that read "junk". 

I would have felt guilty taking it home if we didn't already have one in the shop. ;D


----------



## CMS (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds as if you found an even better deal. The punches are in the first picture, and look at the base of the press, to the rear, you'll see the three black shapes. Wish they would put a sticky note on one of the Dake presses that we have in the shop.


----------

